# Leigh TD-514L dovetail jig - will I like it?



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

For $95 shipped? It's new old stock and comes with one bit, don't know what it is but I'm not worried about that.

What I am concerned about is that it has no shims. The instructions make it sound like they're nothing special, you can get them locally.

Anyone know?

TIA


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Nick - Leigh makes really high quality stuff. Their instructions are also top notch. I had to make some spacers for my D4R dovetail jig and the instructions they provided were perfectly clear, right down to the exact dimension, in decimal form. They are also very helpful if you email them with questions.

Looks like there is an instruction manual and parts list on their website as well as several youtube videos. I didn't see any reference to a shim in the manual.


----------



## bmerrill (Mar 14, 2018)

Where can one find such a deal?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Will I like it?*

I hadn't heard of it and being a Leigh tragic decided to investigate… Noticed the manual was circa 2004… which makes the jig a tad dated.

Now Leigh stuff is great and should last a long time, however, they released later versions on an *improvement* "understanding"...

You can make decisions based on cost and scope, however, if you want the greatest flexibility, you can't go past the *D4R*... finances permitting of course.

Something to be wary of… if you get hooked, you'll probably upgrade to a higher level Leigh and "wasted" the $95.

However, it might be worth the gamble as you are getting a bit and they're not super cheap (though what you get might be)... just remember you'll need two… a straight and a dovetail.

One final word of advice… Routing dovetails creates a ********************load of "sawdust"... later models of Leigh jigs have dedicated dust collectors… consider what is in the offering for the *514*.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I have had a bigger version and they work well with one minor exception. If your guide bushing is not perfectly centered on the base plate in relation to the center of the bits a small misalignment can occur when you change from the dovetail bit to the straight bit. 
Set up can be fussy. It seems like ever time I used mine I had to go back to the instructions.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

Okay, thanks everyone.

LittleBlackDuck, I have good dovetail bits - straight and dovetail. Interestingly, the General Dovetailer II I have uses just a 1/2" dovetail bit for pins and tails (half blind).

Not worried about sawdust - I do this outside. But yeah, I know very well how much sawdust routing creates.

Also not worried about wasting the money. I can always sell it. What appeals to me is the 24" capacity + ability to space the joints where you want them.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

> I have had a bigger version and they work well with one minor exception. If your guide bushing is not perfectly centered on the base plate in relation to the center of the bits a small misalignment can occur when you change from the dovetail bit to the straight bit.
> Set up can be fussy. It seems like ever time I used mine I had to go back to the instructions.
> 
> - LesB


Sounds like I'd be best off using two routers.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't think two routers would help. The problem is the very slight change that occurs if the template guide does not feed into the fingers in exactly the same position relative to the center of the router but. There is always a little bit of "play" in how the template guide fits into the baseplate. So with two routers the template guide is bound to be ever so lightly off center in a different way. 
Hope that is clear???

Sounds like I d be best off using two routers.

- nickbatz
[/QUOTE]


----------



## JohnDon (Mar 14, 2015)

The instructions online are much more rudimentary than those for later Leigh jigs. The shims seem to serve to adjust the distance of the pin piece from the fingers, thereby altering the size of the pins. Newer versions move the whole finger assembly toward or away from the pin piece. If they aren't included, I'd contact Leigh for info in dimensions, if you want to make your own. Note also, that the dovetail bit is specific for Leigh jigs: 7 degree, to match the fingers. Two routers- one for the straight bit, one for the dovetail- make setup and cutting much easier- a small difference in the cutting depth can really make a difference in fit. Swapping back and forth makes reproducible cuts a lot harder, at least for me.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

> I don t think two routers would help. The problem is the very slight change that occurs if the template guide does not feed into the fingers in exactly the same position relative to the center of the router but. There is always a little bit of "play" in how the template guide fits into the baseplate. So with two routers the template guide is bound to be ever so lightly off center in a different way.
> Hope that is clear???
> 
> Sounds like I d be best off using two routers.
> ...


It's clear, and I don't doubt what you're saying, but these routers both came with alignment tools to center them to the baseplate. Is that not enough?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Also not worried about wasting the money. I can always sell it. What appeals to me is the 24" capacity + ability to space the joints where you want them.
> - nickbatz


Without beating a dead horse… then I thoroughly recommend a much closer look at the *D4R*... if 24" capacity appeals, the *D4R* would have many other features that'll tickle your fancy… it did mine, and I'm still giggling after 12 years of use.

BTW. In my opinion, 2 routers is a *no-no*. Just slight *off centre difference* will affect the precision of the joins… cut all your tails for all pieces and then change bits for the pins… Even swapping back and forth with the same router can be detrimental if you alter bit height (more so for the dovetail bit)...


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

Most of my woodworking is making custom composer's desks, a side-side-side business. It would be cool to dovetail the rear of the frame, but it's not mandatory, and certainly not cool enough to justify spending multiples of the price.

This 514L is $95 shipped.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Most of my woodworking is making custom composer s desks, a side-side-side business. It would be cool to dovetail the rear of the frame, but it s not mandatory, and certainly not cool enough to justify spending multiples of the price.
> 
> This 514L is $95 shipped.
> 
> - nickbatz


That's perfectly understood *'batzy*... It's just that when I comment I tend to base it on my adage of,
*Live for today, but plan for tomorrow.* 
I've often quoted in replies, "I'd rather have and not use, than not have and suddenly need"… bit extravagant and doesn't take into consideration peoples finances… however, better to flood with info that can be rejected than hold back on potentially useful options.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

The problem with my adopting your adage is that I'm a large canary:

*CHEAP*


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

The TD-514L was introduced in early 80's. It was redesign of the TD-515 from late 70's, to use 'standard' 14° dovetail bit.

$95 is great price. Have one for sale NIB on PHX CL for $250 right now; which is ridiculously overpriced considering the newest DR4 shows for $300 every so often?

I don't own one, but have considered buying one used a couple times. 
My purchase plans for dovetail jig are mostly making large chests/boxes, using 13/16 to 1-1/8" thick wood panels. Neither the TD, nor the Super series will process these thicker panels, and never bought one.

IMHO - One challenge with older Leigh units is thickness limitations. The 514 is limited to processing stock with max thickness of 3/4", due length of cast fingers. The shims you referred to earlier, are how you adjust the fit of your joints, and are dependent on exact wood thickness sizes. If the wood from one project to another is 1/32" different, then you need different shim and setup for each project. 
Another issue in reviews on earliest jigs I found made comments about time challenges of getting everything perfect, and then keeping same wood thickness for subsequent projects to avoid a new trial and error test fit every time. The newest Leigh jigs have made changes to simplify setup and adjustments, and even commented in the new manuals on how much simpler they work compared to old Super or TD series jigs.

Whether you 'WILL LIKE' a TD-514 jig or not is personal decision, that I leave for you to decide.

Best Luck!


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks CK. I ordered it, so we'll find out the answer to my original question.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> Not worried about sawdust - I do this outside. But yeah, I know very well how much sawdust routing creates.
> 
> - nickbatz


It is not just the amount of sawdust and chips the process creates, it is the direction they are thrown. You would like to get down to a point where you can see what is going on and the stuff is hurled right in your face. Even if you don't get too low, the stuff is thrown at you when you are standing in front of the jig. Crap ends up in your pockets, shoes, and all sort of unmentionable places. I got the retrofit dust catcher system and it is a huge improvement. Well worth the investment.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

For those who come back to this posting I have what I think is a better solution.

I used the DR4 for several years but have changed to the PantoRouter for accurate repeatable dovetails in almost any lumber thickness. It is relatively expensive however it is easier to set up and in addition to dovetails it cuts a variety of mortise and tenons and a many of other router based cuts. One draw back is that it does not do blind dovetail…yet. My 10 and 12 year old grand sons can even use it.

I don't know if I will ever use my DR4 again, maybe I should sell it.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

That looks really great, but it's for career woodworkers, not for me.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> For those who come back to this posting I have what I think is a better solution.
> 
> I used the DR4 for several years but have changed to the PantoRouter for accurate repeatable dovetails in almost any lumber thickness. It is relatively expensive however it is easier to set up and in addition to dovetails it cuts a variety of mortise and tenons and a many of other router based cuts. One draw back is that it does not do blind dovetail…yet. My 10 and 12 year old grand sons can even use it.
> 
> ...


Simple is good for most applications. I love my D4R for its versatility and accuracy. I use mine often enough for certain applications that I don't have to refer to the manual.


----------

